
Pro-Beijing influencers and their rose-tinted view of life in Xinjiang - baylearn
https://www.codastory.com/authoritarian-tech/influencers-xinjiang-denialism/
======
DarthGhandi
Here's Jerry Grey's article, the man seems quite sincere if you ask me, it
should be linked considering the author both contacted him and criticises the
piece in question for the first few paragraphs.

He's providing his first hand view and it's hardly blindly supportive but
simply questioning the narrative pushed. It's a good read.

[https://medium.com/@jerry_grey2002/abc-four-corners-tell-
the...](https://medium.com/@jerry_grey2002/abc-four-corners-tell-the-world-
analysis-1529e8aaf316)

She does actually link claims later on, work done by an ASPI researcher, as an
Australian they present themselves as some independent think tank when they
are mostly funded by the US State Dept, American defense companies and weapons
manufacturers.

Ironically we only found this out due to political interference laws aimed at
China which forced them into revealing this.

ASPI is unique in that politicians across the political divide are jointly
concerned about their influence and constant desire to draw us into this
battle between our greatest ally and our biggest trade partner.

[https://www.afr.com/policy/foreign-affairs/the-think-tank-
be...](https://www.afr.com/policy/foreign-affairs/the-think-tank-behind-
australia-s-changing-view-of-china-20200131-p53wgp)

Personally think Australia should take a Switzerland approach to China's rise
and the tensions between two nuclear power, our entire economy depends on them
and there's not many others to fill the void, scarily US farmers are exporting
more pork and beef to China which was typically our biggest market, for all
the tough talk the states will eat our lunch here.

